# New Member, that just Learned an Important Lesson



## Willard (8 mo ago)

Just joined long enough, to have realized, I should have done it a week ago... 🤪

I've got a 96 FS from close to 30 years ago, S/N BER 259XXX. 








Have made several improvements over the years, recently installing the "G" Conversion, but one of the first was the installation of tritium sights. They didn't last too long, and had them done by an outfit in the vicinity of Vegas (PT Night Sights?), instead of Trijicon... 1st lesson learned! Currently they exist with white painted dots, since the tritium died.

That brings me to a week ago, and noticing a complete 92A1 Parts Kit on Gun Broker. with the replaceable front blade... I figured, why not, as I thought I understood, 92 and 96 Slides were swappable! Well. I won the auction, at a price I considered decent, knowing what a NIB 92A1 Slide assembly ran. Well that ability to swap, doesn't include the A1 series Slides as well... it runs into interference... the dust cover! The A1 frame with it's rail has a deeper dust cover!

*Lesson Learned!*


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I still want to go to Texas.....


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

